# Just Add Dirt L-Cross Event



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

L-Cross Event in Okeechobee, Florida event flier


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I May go if work allows...not to far from me.


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

My visit to L-Cross proved to be very productive. The park owners are flexible and eager to make this event the best so far. The mud race will be a bit longer this time, the Hare scramble has been changed a bit to keep things a little closer to the main section of the park as there are more than 12, 000 acres of land. The MX track will be open for business, a 3 acre mud hole will be up an running for a play area, and the GPS treasure hunt should be a challenge because of the area of the park (DON'T FORGET YOUR GPS $600.00 IN PRIZES WILL BE GIVEN AWAY)


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Got new tires on the trailer and all the machines fixed........Can't wait. It's always a good time. Hey Prime, Crom, and Tonka, you guys going?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know prime/dion is going fo sho, im still on the fence about it, and cromazone prolly will be there. are you gonna make it to ryc this weekend jason


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

I doubt it. Probably ride local for a day and then get in some last minute hunting. Want to use my rifle one last time since I listed it for sale. I'll be hunting out that way though.


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

The L-Cross Just Add Dirt Event is scheduled for this coming week end in Okeechobee, Florida. A "Hare Scramble" type obstacle course, GPS Treasure Hunt, and of course, MUD RACING, are the main feature events along with other activities and free stuff to win. There are plenty of mud holes and trails to keep the whole family happy. I hope to see many of you there, I will be the one at the JAD booth and at the starting line stop by and say HI.........

Jeff


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

I will see all ya' all tomorrow at 12:00 at the L-Cross Xtreme, in Okeechobee Florida for the Just Add Dirt Mud Race Series. I am packed and ready to hit the road, I should be at the gate by 9:00 am

Jeff


----------

